# Help me pick my new cart



## Dreamer (Feb 18, 2013)

So I have a sale pending on my current cart. The lady is supposed to meet me to pick it up Saturday morning. As long as it goes through I can order my new cart on Monday. I have done lots of research and narrowed it down to 4. I feel that they all fit my criteria of being well made and sturdy as well as being well balanced and should be comfortable for my horse. With the cost of the cart and shipping all are in a similair price range. I think I would be happy with any of them but can't make up my mind and have gone back and forth several times. So I would like to ask your help in picking one.

1st one http://www.horsecarts.com/runabout.htm

2nd one http://www.gscart.com/minihorse.htm

3rd one http://www.ccfdriving.com/Runabout%20EE.htm I am looking at the wooden one with wire wheels

4th one http://stores.minihorsefeathers.com/-strse-15/mini-horse-tack%2C-miniature/Detail.bok?xcategory=DRIVING+CARTS+%26+WAGONS I would be going with a slightly more basic version of this cart. So minus the no flat tires and pinstripping to bring the cost down to the others.


----------



## Jules (Feb 19, 2013)

I would go with option three or four. The eliptical springs will give a far superior ride compared to the springs under the seat of the others. I wish the EE carts had a more rounded body though, which is obviously an aesthetic preference of mine. Think the cushiness of the springs win out. The Jerald Run about is a nice looking cart but for me, the shafts just look a bit chunky for the size vehicle it is, purely aesthetic reasoning again though 

I have dealt with Pam from Silver Penny Farm before and highly recommend her.

Happy shopping! Hope you find something that you are really happy with.


----------



## Jetiki (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't like the springs on the 4th one because.. they are held together with a bolt on each end, I have had these bolts shear off as we were going down the trail. That was not a fun experience as I was a mile from home.

I have a Jerald runabout and I have to say the shafts are clunky. Of the 3 carts I have I use it the least.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you both. Jetiki, thanks for sharing your experience with me. While that style of spring may give a better ride I don't feel like that is an experince I would like to have. Didn't realize that could happen. So number 4 is now out of the running.

Would like a few more opinions/ experiences about the other carts. Please chime in.


----------



## Jules (Feb 21, 2013)

For around $40 ech spring (off the top of my head) you can have those springs upgraded to the 'proper' eliptical carriage spring,


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't say about any but the Jerald. I've had mine for over 10 years. I have never had any stuctural problems with it. When I had to order replacement wood, it always matched perfectly. I do think their upholstery could be nicer; mine has been replaced lately due to a horse I ponied tearing it with his teeth and I took the opportunity to upgrade.

For a smaller horse it could be clunky-looking; that might be a consideration. But it is well balanced; my 28" had no problem working with it.

I do feel it is stable; I have never fallen out of it because of unexpected equine behavior. It's roomy enough for me and 2 children, or me and another adult. I like the seat having sides for the children to hold onto. Access into it is good; I've given rides to elderly and they can get into it. I put a mat in the floor over the slats so my dog can ride.

There weren't many options when I got mine; lots of choices now. A lot depends on how you intend to use it. I've used mine at AMHA shows.

Good luck!


----------



## horsenarounnd (Feb 21, 2013)

You can't go wrong with the Silve Penney cart. I've had several and they are worth the money, even if a little more that the others. The finish is very nice, they are very sturdy and Pam is great to work with. You can also buy it wih the wire wheels and upgrade later to wood if you want to go that way. They are also very reasonable on shipping charges as they ship with some assembly required, but very easy to do.

I do have to put in a pitch for the Foxlane carts, though. They are more money, but well worth the price. Check out their website.


----------



## DRH (Feb 25, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with an easy entry cart that has shock absorpers which mount under the seat on the frame to the axle instead of the usual coil springs or elliptical springs?? See one at www.edentackandtails.com As this is my first purchase for a cart that will correctly fit my 35-36 mini I'm looking at all options. These are the same type shock absorpers used on the high priced Pacific carts.

Or has anyone taken a Jerald EE cart Pony size and "then refit" it to use with a B class Mini ?? Please reply with details, please.

Thank You for your replies.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 25, 2013)

The Jerald easy entry cart actually comes in the B size as well A. 54" shafts and 24" wheels. No refitting necessary. My boy that I am looking to purchase for is a 36" mini so I was only looking at carts that I could get with 54" shafts as he just doesn't fit in 48" ones. He is my first B and it has been a learning experience as I really didn't think a couple of inches would make a big difference.

I still haven't quite decided which one to go with as I believe all 3 are nice carts although I am currently leaning towards the Jerald myself as Marsha commented that it was stable and roomy. Although I still really love the looks of the G&S cart. I am still learning but would think that having larger wheels on the same frame as used with the smaller wheels might make it less stable as it sits up higher. Maybe someone who has experience with the b size carts and minis could tell me if that is true or if it makes any difference at all or not. I noticed it with the cart I sold but it could just be that particular cart or maybe it was it's style(jog cart)?


----------



## DRH (Feb 26, 2013)

The current Jerald cart I have is the true Pony size 24 inch wheels and 72 inch shafts. The cart frame is about 5-6 inches wider than the mini sizes. I have been wondering about retro fitting it with a set of the newer metal shafts or shaped wood shafts that could be mounted to the frame and thus narrowering the shaft area for a B mini.. As far as the weight involved this Jerald Pony cart is so well balanced that being a bit larger is only a few pounds difference in weight between the pony vs mini sizes. The larger size carts with larger wheels I feel are more stable and ride a bit more comfortably.

If I understand the process of fitting the cart to the horse, the height at which the shafts are level when attached to the harness should be nearly the center of the horse's shoulder area ??? Am I right ??

If this is correct, then I need an cart with shafts level at 27-28 inches off the ground which is that shoulder height meaurement on my mini and this present cart.

I got this cart thinking I could get it refitted so I could used it between my Morgan and my mini. I had to give up riding, so now I'm concentrating on equipment for my mini. If it cannot be done, then it is for sale and I will look for just the right mini cart.

Any thoughts???


----------

